#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-03-22
<andre_> disculpen tengo un prob a intalar ubuntu 10.10
<andre_> lo instalo pero a reinisir pasa directo al win xp
<andre_> que hago
<andre_> soy nuevo en este sistema
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-03-25
<byronman8> hola alguien que me pueda ayudar
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-03-21
<DanielF> como va todo cesar
<CesarGomez> DanielF, que mas parce todo bien ?
<CesarGomez> yo por aqui buscando trabajo
<DanielF> y esa vaina
<DanielF> y el resto de trolls
<CesarGomez> no ha llegado nadie yo entre hace unos minutos
<DanielF> mmmm
<CesarGomez> como que no va a venir nadie hoy
<CesarGomez> es 9:30 o 10?
<DanielF> 930
<CesarGomez> esperar a ver si llegan
<silvia> hola
<silvia> me podrias ayudar
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-03-25
<darwin> h01a
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-03-18
<ryix> buenas tardes
<Andrex2> hola a todo
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-03-19
<AVXU> Hola, en este canal puedo pedir soporte???
<talamanca> hola comunidad. alguien a experimentado una pantalla en color negro al iniciar ubuntu?
<talamanca> todo inicio cuando instale gnome y trate de arreglar la resolución de la pantalla.
<tilly> hola hay alguien que me pueda ayudar con una pregunta?
<cyberandroidyubu> hola desde españa tierra andalucia
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-03-20
<donjuan> hola ando buscando ayuda con un lubuntu
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-03-17
<Ubuntero|11124> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-03-21
<ultralinux> buenas
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-03-16
<SergioMeneses> entonces asi quedan las tareas
<BrayanBautista> muchachos yo mañana en seaq hago un calc de lo que tenemos en material (igual toca pedir, no se si un conference pack) y lo envio a la list del concilio
<OScarprieto> listo , les parece tambien si todo se responde por el hilo y acreado de llamado a trabajar?
<SergioMeneses> #action Crear el nuevo espacio en las wikis para la nueva edicion del flisol - SergioMeneses
<meetingology> ACTION: Crear el nuevo espacio en las wikis para la nueva edicion del flisol - SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> #action Crear una relacion del material disponible para el flisol - BrayanBautista
<meetingology> ACTION: Crear una relacion del material disponible para el flisol - BrayanBautista
<SergioMeneses> Fori, BrayanBautista juanquijano OScarprieto algo mas que agregar de momento a este tema del FLISOL?
<juanquijano> Ya lo decidi trabajaré a nombre de uco
<OScarprieto> de mi parte solo gente .. gente y mas gente para apoyo ese dia
<OScarprieto> Organizacion de pendones  y manteles
<OScarprieto> yo = juanquijano
<SergioMeneses> OScarprieto, si por favor cuadre con BrayanBautista para saber que material tienen uds alla
<SergioMeneses> bueno asi quedamos en cuanto al FLISOL
<SergioMeneses> #topic Reunion Presencial y Hacklab
<SergioMeneses> Señores a principios de Mayo voy a viajar a Bogota
<OScarprieto> eso como diria la doctora NEXT
<OScarprieto> fecha par ael hacklab
<SergioMeneses> y me gustaria que nos reunieramos
<SergioMeneses> y lanzar los hacklabs alli
<SergioMeneses> Ademas de charlar acerca de Ubuntu y nuestra comunidad acompañados de una Pizza :D
<juanquijano> SergioMeneses bien la vaina
<BrayanBautista> listo
<BrayanBautista> nos reunimos en abbott
<BrayanBautista> con sergio :p
<juanquijano> BrayanBautista jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, juanquijano OScarprieto Fori entonces tenemos que trabajar arto en los hacklabs
<juanquijano> Yo no soy del Concilio pero ayudare en lo que este a mi alcance
<BrayanBautista> exacto!!!!
<SergioMeneses> juanquijano, pero ud esta aqui presente :D asi que esta interesado en ayudar ;)
<Fori> Hola
<juanquijano> Ola ke ase
<Fori> En que van?
<OScarprieto> juanquijano: no hay que ser del concilio para participar
<SergioMeneses> listo entonces si es factible esa reunion presencial Fori BrayanBautista juanquijano OScarprieto ?
 * Fori tampoco es del concilio
<Fori> Hay ya van por alla
<juanquijano> Por mi parte si y apoyo el sitio que propone BrayanBautista
<SergioMeneses> listo entonces :D
<OScarprieto> que es abbott BrayanBautista ?
<BrayanBautista> listo muy bien
<SergioMeneses> listo entonces yo envio un mail con los detalles de mi viaje y pues alli ponemos un cronograma de trabajo :D
<BrayanBautista> perfecto
<OScarprieto> Fori murio le hiba a decir que si aguanta integrar los grupos de lfcs con el hacklab
<SergioMeneses> OScarprieto, que es el ofcs?
<BrayanBautista> Prieto
<BrayanBautista> pero ese grupo que se armo no esta funcionando
<BrayanBautista> no se estan poniendo de acuerdo
<OScarprieto> lfcs certificationLFCS
<SergioMeneses> ah bueno, ya arme un plan con BrayanBautista :D pero eso no tiene que ver con la reunion de momento
<SergioMeneses> asi que sigamos
<SergioMeneses> :D
<OScarprieto> por eso brayan la idea es que se haga algo precencial con eso sabemos con quien realmente REALMENTE xcontar
<OScarprieto> perdon la ortografia
<Fori> OScarprieto: no me fregues
<Fori> ...
<BrayanBautista> perfecto
<Fori> OScarprieto: ya mito el gdocs
<BrayanBautista> igualmente yo les envio un correo
<OScarprieto> ¬¬ todo malo Fori ?
<BrayanBautista> a forigua sergio y a ud
<BrayanBautista> de algo que tengo planeado
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, OScarprieto eso es un ot
<Fori> Ya vengo
<SergioMeneses> no un tema del que debamos preocuparnos
<SergioMeneses> o al menos no es del dominio del concilio
<BrayanBautista> exacto
<OScarprieto> ok tonces fecha para la reu ?
<OScarprieto> estara muy encima hacerla este 21?
<juanquijano> En mayo cuando venga SergioMeneses no?
<SergioMeneses> OScarprieto, cual reunion?
<OScarprieto> sabado 21de  marzo?
<SergioMeneses> me perdi.... :S
<SergioMeneses> estamos hablando de una reunion en Mayo que voy a subir a bogot
<SergioMeneses> quedamos que les enviaba los detalles del viaje en estos dias
<OScarprieto> el hacklab perdon
<OScarprieto> SergioMeneses: hacer el hacklab este 21
<SergioMeneses> no no OScarprieto
<SergioMeneses> el hacklab es para Mayo
<OScarprieto> pero SergioMeneses  en mayo seria dentro de dos meses :0
<SergioMeneses> OScarprieto, si esta en lo cierto
<SergioMeneses> OScarprieto, tenemos que cuadrar muchas cosas encuanto a los hacklabs
<OScarprieto> wow pienso que se pueden presentar problemas logisticos o algo y como ha pásado no se pueda realizar :(
<SergioMeneses> ojo los hacklabs no seran lo de la certificacion que pensaron hacer en otro grupo
<OScarprieto> hammm ok SergioMeneses entonces estare armando una reunion independiente de ese tema ;D
<OScarprieto> estaba algo cruzado de temas SergioMeneses .
<SergioMeneses> OScarprieto, como le dije, con BrayanBautista y Fori ya pensamos en algo
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, le va a pasar los detalles por privado
<Fori> Buenas me recuerdan en que punto vamos?
<SergioMeneses> Fori, en lo mismo, jejeje OScarprieto aun anda confundido
 * juanquijano se ríe
<OScarprieto> jajjaja no ya ya me ubique XD
<OScarprieto> listo NEXT
<SergioMeneses> listo OScarprieto
<Fori> Es que preciso partidos buenos
<SergioMeneses> ojo nosotros vamos a estudiar para la certificacion pero no seran los hacklabs
<OScarprieto> Fori: no empiexe jaja
<BrayanBautista> exacto
<BrayanBautista> +1 SergioMeneses
<Fori> TB
<SergioMeneses> bueno pasemos al ultimo tema de la noche
<SergioMeneses> #topic Ausencias a las Reuniones
<SergioMeneses> Este es un tema que debemos abordar para poder trabajar comodamente y lograr nuestros objetivos en los tiempos planeados.
<SergioMeneses> y la verdad no volvimos a saber de Jose o de Lina
<BrayanBautista> lina ahora juega ingress
<BrayanBautista> josé desaparecido
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, lol
<BrayanBautista> SergioMeneses, jaajajaja
<OScarprieto> eso es OT BrayanBautista
<OScarprieto> tenemos que hablar seriamente del tema de ausencias
<SergioMeneses> bueno BrayanBautista OScarprieto tenemos que hacer algo
<SergioMeneses> porque tenemos que saber si contamos con ellos o no, sobre todos con Jose que es miembro del concilio
<SergioMeneses> porque sino llamamos a elecciones por su puesto y por el de Fori
<OScarprieto> anteriro mente se hacia que con 3 o 4 ausencias realizara o tomara la decicion de renuncia conciderada no?
<SergioMeneses> si claro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio
<SergioMeneses> alli esta mencionado
<SergioMeneses> tenemos que ponernos en contacto con ellos y saber que les ha pasado
<OScarprieto> coloquemos eso como tarea3.
<BrayanBautista> comuniquemonos con ellos, le decimos a jose que lo esperamos en la proxima reunion, si no le decimos que renuncie voluntariamente
<OScarprieto> comunicarnos y saber si estan dispuestos a seguir o tiene n algun impedimento
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, le decimos que renuncie voluntariamente jejeje eso es como contradictorio jejeje
<SergioMeneses> pero si tenemos que saber en que andan
<SergioMeneses> Fori, ud cree que se puede comunicar con Jose?
<SergioMeneses> yo creo que Fori tiene su numero telefonico, asi que el lo puede contactar
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, OScarprieto uds pueden contactar a Lina?
<BrayanBautista> yo me comunico con lina
<OScarprieto> SergioMeneses: puede colocarlo como tarea en meetology por fa
<SergioMeneses> listo entonces
<SergioMeneses> #action Contactar a Jose para saber acerca de las repetidas ausencias a las reuniones - Fori
<meetingology> ACTION: Contactar a Jose para saber acerca de las repetidas ausencias a las reuniones - Fori
<SergioMeneses> #action Contactar a Lina y informarle del cambio del horario de las reuniones - BrayanBautista
<meetingology> ACTION: Contactar a Lina y informarle del cambio del horario de las reuniones - BrayanBautista
<SergioMeneses> bueno OScarprieto juanquijano BrayanBautista Fori con esto terminamos los temas presentes
<SergioMeneses> hay algo mas que discutir de momento?
<BrayanBautista> hoy no hablamos de jhosman cierto
<BrayanBautista> jajaja
<OScarprieto> no
<juanquijano> Jajajajaja
<OScarprieto> segun nuestra agenda habemus terminado
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> esos comentarios :S
<OScarprieto> Que terminen de pasar un buen domingo Fori deja la aficion al fusbol XD BrayanBautista no memande mas privados yo no jalo para ese lado , SergioMeneses ojala venga a bogota ;D , juanquijano placeme verlo en estas reusss
<SergioMeneses> bueno entonces asi quedamos , gracias por venir
<BrayanBautista> perfecto
<SergioMeneses> OScarprieto, BrayanBautista juanquijano Fori no se si nos podriamos reunir en 8 dias
<SergioMeneses> hay aun mucho por hacer y el tiempo es corto
<OScarprieto> eje casi cierro el chat XD
<juanquijano> Por mi parte no hay lio
<OScarprieto> SergioMeneses: igualmente
<SergioMeneses> eso si tratemos de estar mas puntuales jejeje
<BrayanBautista> en mi caso tampoco hay lio
<OScarprieto> me parece aclaremos por lista SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> si se fijan duramos un poco mas de una hora , ya que esperamos un rato
<OScarprieto> yo me dormi SergioMeneses sorry :(
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio OScarprieto vale!
<SergioMeneses> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Mar 16 00:36:43 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-co-meeting/2015/ubuntu-co-meeting.2015-03-15-23.22.moin.txt
<OScarprieto> me retiro jeje
<SergioMeneses> que descansen :D
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, por fa nos envia el email de la certificacion :D
<OScarprieto> .hast aluego
<OScarprieto> espoza demasiado brava
<juanquijano> Descansen gente
<juanquijano> Nos estamos hablando
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos juanquijano
<SergioMeneses> gracias por venir
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-03-22
<oscarfprieto> Hola buenas tardes
<elizabethporras> Buenas noches
<elizabethporras> se sabe si los demàs llegaran
<elizabethporras> ?
<oscarfprieto> Tesperar
<oscarfprieto> Jeje
<elizabethporras> jum...
<elizabethporras> no words
<oscarfprieto> Jummm
<oscarfprieto> Hola Jhelios
<Fori> ola k asen
<oscarfprieto> Hola
<oscarfprieto> Esperandoo
<SergioMeneses> buenas buenas
<SergioMeneses> Fori, bien bien ... :D y ud?
<SergioMeneses> oscarfprieto, si que pena pero por aqui estaba temblando
<SergioMeneses> y pues la verdad me sali de la casa
<Fori> ola si no me avisan jum
<SergioMeneses> los Santanderes estan muy movidos
<BrayanBautista> Buenas tardes a todos
<Fori> guayabo?
<SergioMeneses> saludos Brayan
<Fori> ahora viene el temblor en vivo m...
<SergioMeneses> bueno ya que estamos todos aqui procedamos
<Fori> y el jose?
<elizabethporras> Buenas noches, Se sabe algo del chico paisa?
<SergioMeneses> les recuerdo que los comentarios sociales y los offtopic por favor al canal general
<oscarfprieto> Algo
<Fori> SergioMeneses: okay :(
<SergioMeneses> elizabethporras, nada, ya hablamos con el entre semana y nos dio unos puntos de vista
<oscarfprieto> Eso esta en agenda del dia
<SergioMeneses> esperemos solucionar eso hoy
<oscarfprieto> Lina
<SergioMeneses> Esta entre las cosas por revisar pero elizabethporras creo un punto aparte, no hay lio
<Fori> Yo ando estudiando si algo me llaman
<SergioMeneses> Fori, bein bien
<SergioMeneses> nosotros empezamos de una vez
<elizabethporras> (en conclusiòn Jose no vendrà?
<SergioMeneses> elizabethporras, creo q no
<elizabethporras> ok
<elizabethporras> entonces iniciemos
<BrayanBautista> perfecto
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting Reunion del Concilio Ubuntu Colombia
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Mar 22 23:21:20 2015 UTC.  The chair is SergioMeneses. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<SergioMeneses> Agenda de la Reunion http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/957/detail/
<SergioMeneses> #topic Revision de Pendientes
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, - BrayanBautista
<SergioMeneses> Crear una relacion del material disponible para el flisol - BrayanBautista
<BrayanBautista> yo hice el calc pero esta en el compu de la oficina
<BrayanBautista> mañana lo envio
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, jejejeje
<BrayanBautista> changos el martes jajaj
<SergioMeneses> ah perfecto entonces!
<SergioMeneses> esta bien... yo quisiera agregar algo para este punto
<SergioMeneses> esta semana solicite algunos stickers a System76 para los eventos que vienen
<SergioMeneses> asi que en el transcurso de las proximas dos semanas si todo va bien, deberian estar aqui
<SergioMeneses> y de paso los cargamos al inventario
<SergioMeneses> :D
<BrayanBautista> perfecto
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, vamos a dejar la tarea en espera hasta que ud nos mande el calc, listo?
<BrayanBautista> listo
<SergioMeneses> #action Se deja esta tarea como pendientes hasta que BrayanBautista nos envie el calc con la relacion - BrayanBautista
<meetingology> ACTION: Se deja esta tarea como pendientes hasta que BrayanBautista nos envie el calc con la relacion - BrayanBautista
<SergioMeneses> Fori
<SergioMeneses>     Contactar a Jose para saber acerca de las repetidas ausencias a las reuniones - Fori
<SergioMeneses> bueno en este caso debo decir que se hizo a tarea
<SergioMeneses> incluso oscarfprieto nos ayudo en el contacto
<SergioMeneses> el compañero manifesto su malestar en cuanto a las discusiones que se generaron y la "mala vibra" de algunos miembros de la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> la verdad es una posicion entendible
<SergioMeneses> por tal motivo elizabethporras no hemos enviado nada de la eleccion para la vacante de Fori , pues queriamos confirmar el otro espacio para hacer solo una jornada electoral
<oscarfprieto> Yo hable con Jose
<oscarfprieto> Y solicito que diéramos de baja que se hicieran elecciones para las dos personas el se comprometió a enviar un mail solicitando su baja
<elizabethporras> :o
<SergioMeneses> oscarfprieto, +1 a ud por eso!
<elizabethporras> entonces, mmm esperaremos que envìe el mail, (si se asì x cuànto tiempo?) o se convocaràn elecciones...
<SergioMeneses> oscarfprieto, BrayanBautista elizabethporras Fori el coc dicta que como buena practica el deba enviar el mensaje formalmente.
<SergioMeneses> elizabethporras, yo diria que oscarfprieto trate de contactarlo de nuevo y preguntarle por una fecha
<Fori> SergioMeneses: que pena estaba comiendome una oblea oscarfprieto hizo el fa por que desactive mi cuenta en face
<oscarfprieto> Ok puede colocarlo como tarea porfavor
<SergioMeneses> pues es feo decir que vamos abrir elecciones por su puesto cuando aun no ha tenido la oportunidad de despedirse
<SergioMeneses> me parece
<SergioMeneses> no se uds que opinen al respecto
<elizabethporras> si me parece màs adecuado esperar, pero creo que se debe dar un tiempo de no sè, un màximo de 15 días, si el no puede o no envía el mail, creería que podríamos hacerlo teniendo en cuenta las ausencias...
<elizabethporras> y escribirle cordilamente..
<SergioMeneses> elizabethporras, estaba pensando en algo muy similar! (highfive)
<elizabethporras> de ese modo propondría que de todos modos en 15 dìas se inicien las elecciones...
<SergioMeneses> elizabethporras, exacto
<elizabethporras> para las dos vacanetes... y ps mientras revisar si se solicitarà lo de la vez pasada, que hagan un miniplan y esas cosas... y generar las votaciones...
<oscarfprieto> Si todo cordialmente esperar mail sino se dialoga el tema por sus ausencias
<SergioMeneses> #action Contactar al compañero Jose y preguntarle por una fecha para el email de despedida. - oscarfprieto
<meetingology> ACTION: Contactar al compa�ero Jose y preguntarle por una fecha para el email de despedida. - oscarfprieto
<SergioMeneses> elizabethporras, si claro, por eso no hemos tocado temas mas delicados
<jcqr123> Buenas tardes
<SergioMeneses> jcqr123, saludos
<jcqr123> Los leere atentamente
<elizabethporras> me enterè por la lista del horario, me parece chèvere...
<SergioMeneses> bueno pasando al siguiente pendiente:
<elizabethporras> es muy temprano, pero mejor que los mièrcoles :D
<SergioMeneses> Crear el nuevo espacio en las wikis para la nueva edicion del flisol - SergioMeneses
<oscarfprieto> Hola aaa
<oscarfprieto> Llego joseee
<Fori> cual
<SergioMeneses> jcqr123, Jhelios saludos
<Fori> es juan
<elizabethporras> es Juan Camilo ejje
<Fori> poco sabio oscarfprieto
<SergioMeneses> bueno la verdad la Wiki esta en mi sandbox pero no la he terminado :S - tabla para mi, espero publicarla esta semana :D tambien con la publicacion de la wiki se enviaria un email a la lista de correos para el registro de las ciudades participantes.
<SergioMeneses> no se si alguien quiera agregar algo a ese pendiente
<elizabethporras> Super!
<elizabethporras> nop
<SergioMeneses> Jhelios, jcqr123 todos tienen voz en nuestras reuniones! :D pueden opinar cuando lo crean necesario ;)
<SergioMeneses> #action Crear el nuevo espacio en las wikis para la nueva edicion del flisol - SergioMeneses
<meetingology> ACTION: Crear el nuevo espacio en las wikis para la nueva edicion del flisol - SergioMeneses
<oscarfprieto> Upss perdon los confundi
<oscarfprieto> Jhelios
<oscarfprieto> Comente lo hablado
<oscarfprieto> Jhelios es jhon helias nos ayudará en stand
<oscarfprieto> Este año
<jcqr123> SergioMeneses leo atentamente opinaré cuando lo vea necesario
<SergioMeneses> bueno esos eran nuestros pendientes desde la ultima reunion
<SergioMeneses> excelente!
<SergioMeneses> pasemos al siguiente tema del dia
<SergioMeneses> #topic Stand para el Flisol Bogota
<SergioMeneses> oscarfprieto, ud nos puede ayudar aqui
<oscarfprieto> Ayer nos reunimos y cruzamos ideas de que se hará este año
<oscarfprieto> Ok
 * jcqr123 colaborara en el stand
<Jhelios> Buenas tardes
<elizabethporras> probablemente tmbn colabore con el stand...
<Fori> Jhelios: ola k ase
<BrayanBautista> yo estaré en el stand pero estare ausente el momento de la conferencia que daré
<SergioMeneses> oscarfprieto, se reunieron los del stand, los del flisol , quienes jejeje :D
<oscarfprieto> Bueno
<oscarfprieto> Ya teniendo el visto bueno d  varios de concilio
<oscarfprieto> Me gustaria que la comunidad u_co
<oscarfprieto> Tenga uno de los mejores stand como se ha hecho la mayoría de años
<SergioMeneses> oscarfprieto, claro!!!!
<Jhelios> Si, yo ayudaré en lo que sea necesario
<Jhelios> Según lo comentado con Oscar les apoyo en el stand
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<SergioMeneses> oscarfprieto, BrayanBautista elizabethporras Fori uds tienen los manteles y todo verdad? incluso el pendon que usaron para que todo el mundo le pase encima :S
<angelrell369> buenas tardes comunidad
<elizabethporras> yo no tengo nada ahora...
<BrayanBautista> lo ultimo que yo tuve lo envie
<BrayanBautista> a la costa ( si no estoy mal)
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, listo, yo tramito eso entonces
<SergioMeneses> para el stand del flisol bogota
<SergioMeneses> ya se sabe la fecha del flisol bogota?
<oscarfprieto> Me reuní ayer con jhelios
<jcqr123> 18 de abril
<oscarfprieto> Y le comente como se debe  hacer el día del evento
<oscarfprieto> Solo el y yo por que teniamos muchas cosas que hacer
<oscarfprieto> Le hable del tema de fondos para el siguiente punto del servudor
<oscarfprieto> Y nos dio una muy buena idea
<oscarfprieto> Unos cubecraft para solicitar donaciones por ellos
<SergioMeneses> bueno oscarfprieto no se adelante jejeje
<SergioMeneses> yo al menos creo que el flisol bogota no sera en la fecha mundial, la fecha esta muy encima
<oscarfprieto> 😀
<SergioMeneses> bueno oscarfprieto ud esta a cargo del stand , asi que toca esperar a que BrayanBautista nos entregue la relacion del material
<SergioMeneses> y yo tramito lo del mantel
<SergioMeneses> eso deberia estar para la proxima reunion
<SergioMeneses> bien?
<oscarfprieto> Listo SergioMeneses
<oscarfprieto> Eso también como task
<BrayanBautista> perfecto
<SergioMeneses> bueno como lo de BrayanBautista esta en los pendientes solo archivo el mantel al registro
<SergioMeneses> #action Solicitar el Mantel de UCO para el stand flisol bogota - SergioMeneses
<meetingology> ACTION: Solicitar el Mantel de UCO para el stand flisol bogota - SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> listo entonces
<SergioMeneses> pasamos al siguiente punto
<SergioMeneses> #topic Servidor para los Hacklabs
<SergioMeneses> oscarfprieto, nos puede dar mas detalles acerca de esto
<SergioMeneses> oscarfprieto, esta aun entre nosotros?
<elizabethporras> se cayò ash :(
<SergioMeneses> si eso pensé , demosle un minuto
<BrayanBautista> se le fueron los datos por jugar ingress
<ofprietog> Perdon se cayo
<BrayanBautista> estaba haciendo glifos :p
<ofprietog> Dónde quedo lo que había enviado?
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<ofprietog> No ando en mi casa
<SergioMeneses> ofprietog, ud nos iba a hablar del proyecto del servidor
<Fori> (18:43:48) elizabethporras: yo no tengo nada ahora... <<-- tengo entendido que tienes unas camisetas
<SergioMeneses> o bueno del servidor para los hacklabs
<ofprietog> Ok,  el proyecto es comprar un servidor fisico
<ofprietog> Y propio de ubuntu colombia
<Fori> Yo tengo
<Fori> no se que tengo pero tengo algo
<elizabethporras> (ja... callejeando, q belleza XD)
<Fori> jajajajajajaja
<BrayanBautista> porfavor dejen hablar a ofprietog
<ofprietog> Hmmm si porfa
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, +1
<ofprietog> La idea es poder tener un servidor real y que ubuntu colombia empieza a tener más recursos fisicos
<ofprietog> Para sus actividades pensando también en hacklabs
<SergioMeneses> a mi la idea me parece muy buena
<SergioMeneses> pero necesitamos encontrar el medio de financiar eso
<ofprietog> Talleres capacitaciones y demostraciones como en stand de temas de servidores, cloud o nubes de ubuntu que casi nunca se habla en nuestro stand
<ofprietog> Claro sergio
